# Maple Vase



## NYWoodturner

This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase. 
[attachment=11581]

C&C Welcome 
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott



wow that is one awsome peice is thats the curly ambrosia maple or the straight ambro?


----------



## NYWoodturner

davduckman2010 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> wow that is one awsome peice is thats the curly ambrosia maple or the straight ambro?
Click to expand...

It is the curly. If you have more put it up for sale here. I would highly recommend it to anyone.


----------



## davduckman2010

that thing is fricken beutifull scott i had a good feeling about that stuff . would look good next to a big old platter hmmmm


----------



## cabomhn

Looks great! I figured whoever got that wood would make something nice out of it.


----------



## Mike1950

Beautiful wood and fantastic use of it!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott



Scott, I already have some of that gorgeous DuckWood for PMs from him. 

Man you did some real justice to that piece but the picture sucks. We need to see that thing in high resolution! Awesome form!


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott



that size hmmm let me see yep some locals wanted them dont think there gettin them now after seein that beuty . some things are worth more than money my freind --duck


----------



## DKMD

That's lovely, Scott! If I were to pick a nit, the little chamfer at the bottom of the neck seems just a hair large relative to the thickness of the vessel at the rim... That's a nanoscopic nit! I love the way you framed the opening and oriented the grain! Good stuff!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott, I already have some of that gorgeous DuckWood for PMs from him.
> 
> Man you did some real justice to that piece but the picture sucks. We need to see that thing in high resolution! Awesome form!
Click to expand...


Agreed ! I will repost after daylight. I have better success with my cell phone at dusk than my SLR on a backdrop... go figure !


----------



## Rkent

Nice job on the vase.


----------



## Mike Jones

Very, very, Nice!


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scott, I already have some of that gorgeous DuckWood for PMs from him.
> 
> Man you did some real justice to that piece but the picture sucks. We need to see that thing in high resolution! Awesome form!
Click to expand...


Agreed !
Here are a couple of shots sans the background...
[attachment=11646]
[attachment=11647]

Its looks bigger in these shots than it actually is. It is 8" tall x 6" wide.


----------



## davduckman2010

great work scott man thats some purty stuff duck


----------



## Kevin

Marvemagnasticulous!


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott



scott have a few more that size dont want to sell but will do same deal as always thats an awsome vase can you make a twin my freind duck


----------



## NYWoodturner

davduckman2010 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scott have a few more that size dont want to sell but will do same deal as always thats an awsome vase can you make a twin my freind duck
Click to expand...


Well Dave - this one is probably yours. I got 4 pieces from you, and our deal was turn one for you and keep one. I have 2 turned and one split from the pith out before I got it on the lathe. So I will have 3 finished pieces and 2 of them will be yours. I will post picks and let you pick which 2 you want. If you have more from this log or tree with this level of contrast and color I absolutely would do another trade! I will post pics of the other piece.
Scott


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> This is a piece of Maple I received from Super Duck - Dave.. this is what I was talking about for Kevin's PM blank. If you have any more of this it would make an awesome Pepper Mill - or better yet a set. If you have more this size I would like to purchase.
> 
> 
> C&C Welcome
> Scott
> 
> 
> 
> 
> scott have a few more that size dont want to sell but will do same deal as always thats an awsome vase can you make a twin my freind duck
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Well Dave - this one is probably yours. I got 4 pieces from you, and our deal was turn one for you and keep one. I have 2 turned and one split from the pith out before I got it on the lathe. So I will have 3 finished pieces and 2 of them will be yours. I will post picks and let you pick which 2 you want. If you have more from this log or tree with this level of contrast and color I absolutely would do another trade! I will post pics of the other piece.
> Scott
Click to expand...


your a true artist my freind and insist on replaceing the cracked one --duck


----------



## davduckman2010

you my freind are a true woodworking artist . i insist on replaceing the cracked one also. heres a few more duck


----------



## davduckman2010

your a true artist my freind and i insist on replaceing the cracked one also. heres three i still have --duck


----------



## davduckman2010

your a true artist my freind and i insist on replaceing the cracked one also. heres three i still have --duck


----------



## NYWoodturner

davduckman2010 said:


> your a true artist my freind and i insist on replaceing the cracked one also. heres three i still have --duck



Dave - Really not necessary - I cannot believe they didn't sell. ! I would be happy to pay you for one. Sell the others - If no takers we will do another trade with the remaining two !

Here is the other piece up for consideration on our previous trade. Hopefully #3 will be roughed out tomorrow.
[attachment=11737]

Here it is beside the other piece for size reference. This one is 14" tall x 6"
Scott


----------



## NYWoodturner

By the way Dave - what is the diameter on the platter / shallow bowl blank. It looks huge. 32" Diameter is my max.


----------



## Kevin

NYWoodturner said:


> ... I cannot believe they didn't sell. ! ..



Me neither. I just roughed out a pepper mill blank from one of his blocks and the stuff is just dazzling. My wife just walked into the shop before leaving for work and saw it and said "Wow! What is that!? It looks like ours except with all those dark colors!" 

I said "It's Duckwood." (I really did) Then I told her what it was and from whom. She loves it. Beautiful wood I'll post a pic of it when it's done but it'll be at least a month or more it was sopping wet. 

Scott those vases are awesome. I love that tall one. We might have to work another trade as well! 

:irishjig:


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> your a true artist my freind and i insist on replaceing the cracked one also. heres three i still have --duck
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Dave - Really not necessary - I cannot believe they didn't sell. ! I would be happy to pay you for one. Sell the others - If no takers we will do another trade with the remaining two !
> 
> Here is the other piece up for consideration on our previous trade. Hopefully #3 will be roughed out tomorrow.
> 
> 
> Here it is beside the other piece for size reference. This one is 14" tall x 6"
> Scott
Click to expand...


WOW STUNNING SCOTT and as for selling the others  i put them up once i think id rather admire them for the rest of my life lol im mean in a slightly different form if ya know what i mean . besides as soon as my son gets his big buck ill move that ladder stand off the BIG curly maple he put it against. i showed him the tree and the next day i went out there and there was his tree stand. his way of telling me somethin LIKE YOUR SCAREING MY DEER :dash2::dash2::dash2: :rotflmao3::rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I cannot believe they didn't sell. ! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither. I just roughed out a pepper mill blank from one of his blocks and the stuff is just dazzling. My wife just walked into the shop before leaving for work and saw it and said "Wow! What is that!? It looks like ours except with all those dark colors!"
> 
> I said "It's Duckwood." (I really did) Then I told her what it was and from whom. She loves it. Beautiful wood I'll post a pic of it when it's done but it'll be at least a month or more it was sopping wet.
> 
> Scott those vases are awesome. I love that tall one. We might have to work another trade as well!
> 
> :irishjig:
Click to expand...


Mine was sopping wet too (On a side note - its good to hear someone else say "Sopping" and "Fixing to..." My wife makes fun of me relentlessly for it )
I have been getting great results using Pentacryl on wet turnings. I turn close to final dimensions wet / green and then coat with Pentacryl. I can continue working as often or as long as I need - and coat it until Im to final dimensions.
then I let it dry, clean with mineral spirits, let it dry again and the sand and finish. I have yet to have a piece split on me while drying. Depending on the wood and grain orientation I may get slight movement (None to extremely little on end grain turnings and minor on face grain) The instructions recommend using Solvitol to clean off the Pentacryl - but I am finding that stuff NEVER dries... about 3 drops left in an open plastic cup in my shop has not evaporated in 2 weeks... 

I used the Pentacryl on both of these pieces and am very pleased.


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> By the way Dave - what is the diameter on the platter / shallow bowl blank. It looks huge. 32" Diameter is my max.



the round one is 17 x 16 6inch thick that would make one hugh salad bowl the others are 20 across 3 or 4 inches thick


----------



## Kevin

I haven't used pentacryl in that way. I have half a jug left or better but I never was happy with it. But then I never used it on turnings. Are you just applying it with a rag inside and out or are you soaking it? 

BTW tell your wife I'm fixing to have me some vittles - a bowl of homemade chili and jalapeno cornbread sopping wet with butter and cheese. 
:hungry: 

Also tell her I said "Howdeeya do, ma'am"  Yes many of us in the deep south still say that, right before opening the door for any lady or cripple folk. Scott you must be a fish out of water up there I'll include in my prayers tonight.


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> Kevin said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> ... I cannot believe they didn't sell. ! ..
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Me neither. I just roughed out a pepper mill blank from one of his blocks and the stuff is just dazzling. My wife just walked into the shop before leaving for work and saw it and said "Wow! What is that!? It looks like ours except with all those dark colors!"
> 
> I said "It's Duckwood." (I really did) Then I told her what it was and from whom. She loves it. Beautiful wood I'll post a pic of it when it's done but it'll be at least a month or more it was sopping wet.
> 
> Scott those vases are awesome. I love that tall one. We might have to work another trade as well!
> 
> :irishjig:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Mine was sopping wet too (On a side note - its good to hear someone else say "Sopping" and "Fixing to..." My wife makes fun of me relentlessly for it )
> I have been getting great results using Pentacryl on wet turnings. I turn close to final dimensions wet / green and then coat with Pentacryl. I can continue working as often or as long as I need - and coat it until Im to final dimensions.
> then I let it dry, clean with mineral spirits, let it dry again and the sand and finish. I have yet to have a piece split on me while drying. Depending on the wood and grain orientation I may get slight movement (None to extremely little on end grain turnings and minor on face grain) The instructions recommend using Solvitol to clean off the Pentacryl - but I am finding that stuff NEVER dries... about 3 drops left in an open plastic cup in my shop has not evaporated in 2 weeks...
> 
> I used the Pentacryl on both of these pieces and am very pleased.
Click to expand...


hell the leaves on that tree are still green :rotflmao3:


----------



## NYWoodturner

Kevin said:


> I haven't used pentacryl in that way. I have half a jug left or better but I never was happy with it. But then I never used it on turnings. Are you just applying it with a rag inside and out or are you soaking it?
> 
> BTW tell your wife I'm fixing to have me some vittles - a bowl of homemade chili and jalapeno cornbread sopping wet with butter and cheese.
> :hungry:
> 
> Also tell her I said "Howdeeya do, ma'am"  Yes many of us in the deep south still say that, right before opening the door for any lady or cripple folk. Scott you must be a fish out of water up there I'll include in my prayers tonight.


 Passed on your message - couldnt get the phone out quick enough to take a picture of the stare... behind the stare was the question she wouldn't ask out loud but I know she wanted to... "What the hell are vittles?" 

I use a cheap disposable brush to brush it on - both inside and out - If there is some really porous end grain I might hit it a few times - If I am not going to be back in the shop for a week or more I might really pay it some attention - otherwise its just a cursory "Sopping"


----------



## davduckman2010

yep yankee women just dont understand us nothern rednecks


----------



## NYWoodturner

davduckman2010 said:


> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Dave - what is the diameter on the platter / shallow bowl blank. It looks huge. 32" Diameter is my max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the round one is 17 x 16 6inch thick that would make one hugh salad bowl the others are 20 across 3 or 4 inches thick
Click to expand...


If you want a platter or bowl to match send a piece up... I can take both of those sizes. Just let me know which you prefer.


----------



## davduckman2010

NYWoodturner said:


> davduckman2010 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NYWoodturner said:
> 
> 
> 
> By the way Dave - what is the diameter on the platter / shallow bowl blank. It looks huge. 32" Diameter is my max.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the round one is 17 x 16 6inch thick that would make one hugh salad bowl the others are 20 across 3 or 4 inches thick
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> If you want a platter or bowl to match send a piece up... I can take both of those sizes. Just let me know which you prefer.
Click to expand...


hmmmm thats a tough one i think a bowl but either will be awsome lookin  now im fixen to find the right boxes yep :drinks


----------



## barry richardson

Wow! Beautiful piece sir!


----------

